# Carbon black M3 Zaino detail (Pic heavy)



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

This is my first DW write up so all comments welcomed good or bad:newbie:
This car belongs to a good friend of mine who asked if i would detail the car ready for the DC11 show yesterday to which I agreed.

The car had been professionally detailed 4 years ago by someone very well respected in the industry (Bryan at Drive n Shine) and the owners washing technique is bang on so I didn't think it would be too much work. Unfortunately the black paintwork true to its reputation disguised very little as you will see in the later pics.

The original intention was full correction but unfortunately due to last minute modifications to the car for show season i only got it a day and a half before the show. It was at this point we decided an enhancement detail was the way to go.

The car was sprayed with a citrus degreaser then snow foamed and rinsed. The wheels were cleaned using Bilberry and various brushes, then all grills, seals and door, bonnet and boot shuts etc were cleaned with Megs APC.
The car was snow foamed and rinsed again before being cleaned using the 2 bucket method using Megs Gold Class shampoo.


































The whole car was given a once over with Autosmart Tardis and then IronX.










Tardis cloth binned



































IronX cloth binned










It was now time to make sure that none of the previous protection applied by the owner over the years was still on the car so It was foamed with an aggressive Fairy liquid sollution before being clayed with a Sonus clay bar and born slippy lube.










After claying the car was snow foamed and rinsed again before being washed with the 2 bucket method for the last time. It was then patted dry using plush drying towels.

The car was then put in the garage to get the lights on it to inspect the paint to decide on the best method of attack. The kidney grills, side grills, number plates etc were all removed.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

The car was then masked up using 3M tape
















PTG used to asses paint thickness

























It was time to make a start, I first attacked the roof with various Menzerna products using assorted pads but it was decided that the 3M range was going to be the way to go for this job. Ive place an order for some Scholll concepts products to have a go with.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

After several hits of polishing and refining the car was looking much beter but due to the hardest paint i've ever come across on any car needed wet sanding and some wool pad work which time didn't allow for on this occasion. The car was then was taken outside, given another IPA wipedown, the tape was all removed and i snow foamed and rinsed to remove all the dust. The car was pulled back into the garage, and patted dry again. The paint was then cleaned using Lime Prime and a coat of PB black hole was applied.

































































engine bay was dressed with Aerospace 303 as was all the interior. Leather was given the Gliptone treatment. The wheels were polished with Belgom Alu and sealed with Z2, Tyres dressed with natural look dressing and then buffed off. The trims wee dressed with Megs ASD. The owner like myself is a big fan of Zaino products so there was only one way to go with this car. The paintwork was given 4 coats of Zaino Z5 with ZFX accelerant enabling me to layer multiple coats. Z6 gloss enhancer was applied between every coat of Z5. After the Z5 she was given a single coat of Z2 and finally one coat of ZCS.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Finally a few finished shots


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for loooking


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

WOW....looks as bad as my black BMW in the before pics

I must swap my DA for a rotary.

Nice work mate


----------



## VOYAGERXP (May 21, 2011)

That looks the dogs ******** matey, well done. I'm new the detailing thing and i'm practicing with a electric buffer on an old boot. Just can wait to attack my car with one if they come out as hot as yours.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

That looks fantastic. I am also a big fan of Zaino.

Can I ask why you applied, Lime Prime, Black hole then ZAIO? Would the ZAIO not remove the previous products.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Will-S said:


> That looks fantastic. I am also a big fan of Zaino.
> 
> Can I ask why you applied, Lime Prime, Black hole then ZAIO? Would the ZAIO not remove the previous products.


You certainly can but I can't give you an answer as I didn't lol. It was a toss up between bh or ZAIO as a base and I went for bh for it's masking properties and layered the Z5 directly over the top. I imagine ZAIO would have removed them

Thanks for bringing this mistake in my write up to my attention I will edit it now:lol:

No idea how these pros do the long in depth write ups, this took me ages and I still Ballsed it up


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry


At least it proves I read it all :lol:

Looks great in the afters:thumb:


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Will-S said:


> Sorry
> 
> At least it proves I read it all :lol:
> 
> Looks great in the afters:thumb:


Not at all mate, thanks for pointing it out and thanks for the kind comments. He took home a trophy winning 2nd place in it's class so I'm very happy


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Stunning M3, great pics too.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Absolutely superb work there, I really can't imagine just how much better that could have been had you gone the whole hog & had time for the wet sanding too as it looks near perfect anyway - it's a real credit. :thumb:
I can appreciate the effort gone in to that as the BMW paint certainly is hard! As above I think I may need to invest in a rotary too - still too chicken though 
Love the Schnitzered look & that is some stretch on those tyres


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..


----------



## Emporio (Jun 8, 2011)

Top job, great detail pics hope the show went well


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks mate, he's gone for the Euro look with wide wheels and stretched tyres. The paintwork looks good but not perfect. He bagged a feature with PBMW magazine at the show so will need to get it as close to perfect as I can before the photoshoot.

Get yourself a rotary and a couple of scrap panels mate that's what I did and it worked for me. It's just the various polish/pad/speed combos that I'm in need of more trial and error with which is why I'm looking forward to trying the scholl concepts products


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning looking car, top class work matey


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

What a beast of a car, looks awesome now. Nice to see the 46 sticker added as well.:thumb:


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

steveineson said:


> What a beast of a car, looks awesome now. Nice to see the 46 sticker added as well.:thumb:


Nice spot:thumb: most people think it's because the car is an E46 but the owner is a professional rider and a mad Valentino Rossi fan


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

BRUNBERG said:


> Nice spot:thumb: most people think it's because the car is an E46 but the owner is a professional rider and a mad Valentino Rossi fan


Well that explains the nice house and big gates then, a man of obvious taste if he's a Rossi fan. :wave:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work there buddy.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Great work, the car looks stunning. :thumb:


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

great work seen this on m3cutters


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

uhhh, this is sexy m3. is that ac schnitzer body kit?


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Brilliant detail and write mate :thumb: That's a staggering amount of work to do in a day and a half. I bet you were knackered


----------



## thundercatpt (May 18, 2011)

nice job


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Awesome work mate - stunning, especially with those time constraints.
The car looks really nice and some nice mods too :thumb:


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Stunning Car....Great Finished Result :thumb::thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice result Bruno, and a 2nd place can't be bad considering you didn't have enough time to do the full monty. Ed told me how much you loved the IronX, told you it works! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

mislavto said:


> uhhh, this is sexy m3. is that ac schnitzer body kit?


Not quite a bodykit mate but it's got the ACS carbon lip spoiler on the front bumper, ACS exhaust diffuser and roof spoiler etc



EliteCarCare said:


> Nice result Bruno, and a 2nd place can't be bad considering you didn't have enough time to do the full monty. Ed told me how much you loved the IronX, told you it works! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


yep hats off to you Alex, true to your word I'm an IronX convert


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

WOW...:doublesho Amazing job mate. Champion of reflections:thumb:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

3M on the M3! ha! 

i must get out more


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

top notch!


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

Awesome car you've got!!

And the work was astonishing!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

That's a rather tasty looking M3 lol

You done a top job on it mate. I'm proper happy with it!!


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

That a great turnaround. :thumb:


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice work mate. I don't get the stretching thing on tyres these days - but I do like his choice of tyre. I rate them.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lovely car and great work mate, looks stunning in the afters!!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Great job Brunberg :thumb:
Surely he fan of Zaino for a reason and the pics of finished car are the best reason someone to use these top products. :doublesho


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunning racing tank, great job :thumb:


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

That's one stunning M3 you got there chap.


----------



## M3skins (Apr 25, 2011)

Top job looks amazing!


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

superb job mate and car is stunning


----------

